# Any body "RUN" there altima?



## Altima_G_212 (Feb 6, 2006)

*has any one modded there altima*

has any one modded there altima?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> No street racing
> Street racing is reckless, dangerous and illegal. We do not permit this type of discussion.


http://www.nissanforums.com/faq.php?


#1 in the rules .. maybe you might want to take a look..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not only that, but simply reading the titles of these threads might have told you that yes indeed, we mod our altimas. 
please read the thread that myoung has posted. it will save you some grief in future threads.


----------



## Altima_G_212 (Feb 6, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> not only that, but simply reading the titles of these threads might have told you that yes indeed, we mod our altimas.
> please read the thread that myoung has posted. it will save you some grief in future threads.





who said any thing about bolt ons? i am talking about tubo/twin turbos
engine swaps key word "MOD" not bolt ons


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

"bolt-ons are not mods" are his Signature G-212. That wasn't part of his comment. That's there every time he posts. And it seems that the main portion of his and Myoung's comments went over your head. Yes, just about everyone here likes to do something to their ride to customize it to them. By cosmetic or engine modifications. But no one here "races" their rides. Or at least they talk about it in a different forum that condons illegal, dangerous, and stupid activities (unless its at an official track).


----------



## Altima_G_212 (Feb 6, 2006)

Darktide said:


> "bolt-ons are not mods" are his Signature G-212. That wasn't part of his comment. That's there every time he posts. And it seems that the main portion of his and Myoung's comments went over your head. Yes, just about everyone here likes to do something to their ride to customize it to them. By cosmetic or engine modifications. But no one here "races" their rides. Or at least they talk about it in a different forum that condons illegal, dangerous, and stupid activities (unless its at an official track).




WHAT EVER DUDE !!!!!!!!! :bs:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Altima_G_212 said:


> WHAT EVER DUDE !!!!!!!!! :bs:


you dont like it here do you? i can help you with that, ya know. try being productive and maybe people will change their tones. and yes, most of us "mod" our altimas and we try to keep the street racing to a minimum because it is indeed, dangerous, not only to yourself, but to others who are nothing but innocent by-standers. 

now, back on topic. there used to be hardly any altimas that were turbo'd but thats all changing. kits are becoming easier to find and install. take the time to search these forums and youll see that for yourself.


----------

